# rotator cuff healing



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

Well I missed all of the spring drum bite. I had my surgery 5 weeks ago. The funny thing is that I got a new Primo Synchro built and I can't even cast it. The physical therapist says 4 to 5 more months before I get the green light. I was getting close to 600 ft before my surgery. I can't wait to try out this new Zippy. It feels really sweet. I was down Ryans way and he had a rod called a 50\50 that felt nice. Some of the Century blanks were nice to.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

FF2

As a 3 time veteran of shoulder surgery, 3 things to remember:

1: Do your physical theraphy. 
2: Do your physical theraphy.
3: Do your physical theraphy.

Simple, yes......easy, no.

Best of luck, and have a full and complete recovery.

Blaine


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Like Blaine*

I'll add 2 more comments.

Do the therapy.

But, DO NOT RUSH it. Only you can know how far to push. My 3rd surgery came from listening to the therapist and pushing too much weight too soon. Torn it again and had to open it up completely.

9 mths to 18 mths to get back to 110 %, but then I was 47 for the last one.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I've been having a problem with my shoulder for the past few months. I've been working out quite a bit but have been keeping it light for my shoulder. I'm hesitant to go to a doctor, even though I should, for fear of surgery.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

anthony , the surgery is not so bad if you have the arthroscopic version . See your doctor or you could end up reel bad and have to take up back casting for reel ...


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

*Problem shoulder*



Anthony said:


> *I've been having a problem with my shoulder for the past few months. I've been working out quite a bit but have been keeping it light for my shoulder. I'm hesitant to go to a doctor, even though I should, for fear of surgery. *


Anthony

Go to the Dr. Sometimes it is not so serious that you'll have to have surgery. I had a shoulder that was keeping me up at night for probably better than 6 months. I went to my family Dr. first. He has been around for quite a number of years and is not quick to suggest cutting. He believes it is tendonitis and has treated it with Celebrex. It has been almost 2 months but I now believe that the he was 100% right on. I will say that the shoulder is not 100% yet, but darn close. I could live with this for ever. I never missed a day surf casting and that actually made my shoulder/arm feel better. I don't believe that it would have gotten any better by itself, and I am very glad I finally went and stopped acting like a jerk. Good luck.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I still think you have bursitis my friend. The only way to find out is go to a doctor. Keep doing that exercise to build up that muscle, even though you look crazy doing it.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks guys. My shoulder has felt fine the past few trips out. It's always a little sore the next day but I haven't been in any major pain. Trust me, if it ever gets that bad I will go see a doctor.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*fishin fool2,*

Hope you re-cuperate in time for the the Fall run.

Ant,bersitis ain't no fun thing,get it sometimes in my shoulder ,also.The Doc gave me some anto-inflammitory drug.I take a pill every time I goto fish.
Old skateboarding injury......guess all those dislocated shoulders are catchin up to me.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Shoulders*

The Orthopedic that worked on me, made a statement that I have found to be all too true. If you have a shoulder that keeps you up at nite, odds are its a problem with the rotator.

My first session with the right shoulder was diagnosed bu a different ortho and he said burthsiits. This was after and exam, xrays and mri. Right, after a year of Celebrex and cortisone shots. It was worse. Went to the 2nd ortho, carried the same set of xrays and mri and he pointed out a very clear spur and torn cuff. Did a 2nd mri to verify and yep it was.

*See a good orthopedic asap.* 

I am not a fan of the scope, too many little strands that may be seperating, they cannot see. Open me up and be done with it. Oh yeah, ask for a scalin block on the shoulder. Much easier 1st and 2nd day.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Shoulders are a trip 

hurt the damn thing in 92, took numerous pics, mri's etc...and it took sawbonz until 99 to decide he outta look around...found several small and one HUGE spur in joint....10 months later not any better, re-did MRi's uring some "new" stuff, found tear....dat was in '00..shoulder is finally %100......

take is slow...the shoulder ( and now I am finding out,the elbow) require lots of time to git better...push it and it become chronic.....

As for meds and surgery..sure go with the scaline, but from now on (4 outpatient orthopeadic procedures under me belt speakin here...) I STAY THE FIRST NIGHT !! LEAVE DAT MORPHINE DRIP going...for the fitrst 8 hours or until the nerve block wears off....No more scaline wearing and off and me goin crazy in pain...

screw dat...


woke up during last procedure....Sed.."Doc you about done"...he sez..."what are you doing awake"....I sez.."Hell, I dunno, you da Doc!!"

whatta trip...


best deal is to have goin home meds in hand b4 you leave hospital (especially if oxycot is prescribed)...TAKE FIRST DOSE B4 YOU LEAVE....

trust me on this...dat crap HURTS...

Custer....owner of the Bionic arm since 1961 ~~


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

HI I too had the Rotator cuff surgery in Oct 2002 and I am now just getting back to the point where i can do 20lbs. curls with dumbbells my recovery has been very slow i had a terrible time with the pain the theripist put me thru I had a double clavicle fracture with a full rotator cuff tear in my left shoulder so all I can say is do your very best in physical therepy try to put up with the pain the best you can it will determine how fast you will recover, when your lying on your back and they push your arm to the floor thats when the pain comes in beleive me its very painfull !!!So the best of luck to you and remember its only pain the better you can handle it the better your recovery time will be. Good luck Tony Q. dcfishman


----------

